# Head Coaches that the Celtics Should Hire



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Who's your Coach?*

Don't say Phil Jackson or Larry Brown cause that's obviously never gonna happen


If you're Ainge, who do hand the keys to? 

I applaud Doc for giving the young guys minutes, something O'bie never did. Then again, we really didn't have rookies to give minutes to during the O'bie era outside of Joe Johnson. Outside of JJ, our picks were pretty awful back then - Kedrick, Forte etc. Something tells me if O'bie was still the coach, he wouldn't have played the promising you guys we have now either though. He did what I feel that Doc fails to do - put the best talent on the floor to win ball games at all times. That being said, O'bie isn't my choice and I think Doc is better fit for this team. Even though I don't think he's the coach we need.

I'm not really sure who my choice would be though. I'm curious what the rest of you think. What coach, who might realistically be available to coach our squad, would you choose?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*

If you asked this last year I would have said George Karl. 

This year, I say we drag Rudy Tomjanovich out of retirement....again ....lol

Ummm really I don't know who's available for the most part. Robert Parish would be a good coach.....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*

Tommy Heinsohn.

Dave Cowens


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



> If you asked this last year I would have said George Karl.


[sarcasm]Karl is a HUGE Pierce fan, too.[/sarcasm]


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*

Personally I think both Brown and Jackson (especially Jackson) are overrated and I wouldn't really want either of them coaching the C's but that's neither here nor there since neither is available anyway.

Every time coaches have been mentioned in the last 3 or 4 years I come back to the same two names, Dave Cowans and Paul Westphal. Cowans might be the better choice for this team but I think that either would do a good job and both already have ties to the organization. I've always thought that Dennis Johnson would make a good coach too. He didn't have that great a record when he was interim coach of the Clippers, but then who would have been able to win with the team he inherited???

If you really wanted to screw with people's heads, how about a guy that's the total opposite of the above guys with their strong Celtic history...Michael Cooper. Cooper was a vital part of the Lakers when LA and Boston were the teams to beat year in and year out. He's coached some in the WNBA and I think he would make an excellent NBA coach. There might be a few heart attacks if an ex Laker were hired to coach the C's, but who better to show these guys how to play D than one of the best defenders of his time?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*

I could buy Cooper, and Parrish. 

I really want MJ though. :clown:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



banner17 said:


> Something tells me if O'bie was still the coach, he wouldn't have played the promising you guys we have now either though.


Nah, you gotta give credit where it's due, he played the kids down in Philly. But then Philly had better kids than the Wallace era Celtics. What sunk OB was that cruddy offense.

Midseason coaching changes are almost never any good. Most times the interim coach loses control of the situation and a Celtics-style 2003-04 trainwreck is the result (heck, look at Philly their first year post-Brown). No matter how bad he is they should stick with Rivers till year's end before addressing the situation.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*

Red!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



tdk1984 said:


> Red!


:rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*

Eric Musselman would be a fine coach.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



aquaitious said:


> :rofl:


What's so funny?


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



Premier said:


> Eric Musselman would be a fine coach.


If he could get his players to listen to him...


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



Premier said:


> Eric Musselman would be a fine coach.


Indeed. Musselman got a raw deal in Golden State.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



tdk1984 said:


> What's so funny?



Red can't support himself to the bathroom, how do you expect him to lead a bunch of 20 year olds?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*

Mike Dunleavy. 3rd on my list after Phil and Brown.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*

I think Doug Collins would make a decent choice...he'll automatically earn players' respect and lend an aire of discipline...Rivers isnt a bad coach but he just doesnt stress defense enough and I'm under the impression that he tries to be too friendly with the players...


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



ehmunro said:


> Nah, you gotta give credit where it's due, he played the kids down in Philly. But then Philly had better kids than the Wallace era Celtics. What sunk OB was that cruddy offense.
> 
> Midseason coaching changes are almost never any good. Most times the interim coach loses control of the situation and a Celtics-style 2003-04 trainwreck is the result (heck, look at Philly their first year post-Brown). No matter how bad he is they should stick with Rivers till year's end before addressing the situation.


PUHLEEAZEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OB single-handedly KILLED the development of numerous of our players. He was a joke of a coach and they found that out very quickly in Philly. Face it, he sucked and we are far better off without him. They can't develop sitting on the bench, Jim. I just wanted to strangle him when it would be garbage time in a clear-cut loss and the rookies would languish on the bench. OB sucked.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



PatBateman said:


> PUHLEEAZEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OB single-handedly KILLED the development of numerous of our players. He was a joke of a coach and they found that out very quickly in Philly. Face it, he sucked and we are far better off without him. They can't develop sitting on the bench, Jim. I just wanted to strangle him when it would be garbage time in a clear-cut loss and the rookies would languish on the bench. OB sucked.



As much as I've hated Jimmy O's offense, you can't really blame the guy for not playing the rookies/young guys.

Bruno Sundov
Ruben Wolkowitzy (sp?)
JR Bremer
Omar Cook (haha, signed during the playoffs, couldn't play, released after the playoffs)
Kedrick Brown
Joe Forte
Joe Johnson
Brandon Hunter
Banks
Perkins

I don't think I'm missing anyone...


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



aquaitious said:


> Red can't support himself to the bathroom, how do you expect him to lead a bunch of 20 year olds?


I'll admit, it was wishful thinking.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*



tdk1984 said:


> I'll admit, it was wishful thinking.



Maybe if we go back 30/40 years.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Who's your Coach?*

tommy heinsohn!


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

I would say Stan Van Gundy or bring back Rick Pitino


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

God no.

Eric Musselman, please.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

Rick Pitino?

*Checks date, it in fact still IS 2005 not the mid 90s*


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

Al Skinner or Gary Williams


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

Bill Belichick


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*



banner17 said:


> Bill Belichick


Is Obie all over again


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*



DWest Superstar said:


> Is Obie all over again


que?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*



banner17 said:


> que?


era sarcasimo


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

Rudy Tomjanovich!?!?.......


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

On a more serious note - I can't really think of anyone. To me, succesful coaches these days are great only in how they manage their talent, establish chemistry and manage their rotations properly. If Doc settled down with his rotations, got away from the first team/second team mentality and played the better post players (Al and Perk) 30 mpg - I wouldn't have a problem with the man. 

He just mixes it up too damn much and caters to guys like Mark, Raef and Veal - giving them minutes because of how much they are paid, not what they bring to the court.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

As long as Glenn Rivers isn't around too much longer, I don't really care.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

Stan Van Gundy


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

i've always been a huge fan of paul westphal


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

John Carroll

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

rick pitino isnt walking through that door folks...



thank god...


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

now that im thinking about it...Rick Adelman would be an interesting name...becuase I don't see him making it through the season (and if he does he'll probably be fired after)


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

I like S. Van Gundy. I am not sure what went down in Miami but I think he's a hell of a coach. His teams play good tough defense and play hard. He seems to get the most out of his guys. He also seems to not care about vets getting touches or playing time/minutes or whatever - he's going to play the guys who deserve the minutes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

I wouldn't mind Van Grundy, but in all honesty, does anyone expect Danny to fire Glen?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*



aquaitious said:


> I wouldn't mind Van Grundy, but in all honesty, does anyone expect Danny to fire Glen?


Good point. Actually the key point - that should be the thread. And no I don'tsee Ainge firing Doc.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

I'm guessing that if Danny let's Doc go, it will be just like Pat did to Stan - tell him to go spend time with his family, such that he can coach the team himself


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

How about Spurs assistant coach Mike Budenholzer? He's been working under Popovich for nine years now, he must be pretty decent for Pop to keep him around that long. He might not be well known outside San Antonio (maybe not even there, such being the lot of assistan coaches) but what does that really matter?


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Head Coaches Celtics Should Hired*

I keep saying this every time coaches are mentioned, but I think Dave Cowans or Paul Westphal should be running this team. Both are proven winners as players and both have NBA coaching experience and did well as NBA coaches. Both also have ties to the C's so we're keeping things "in the family" so to speak. Dennis Johnson doesn't have the proven coaching record, but I think he would make an excellent coach too. As the point guard on some of the best teams to ever play the game you have to figure the guy knows the game pretty well! Others have mentioned bringing the Chief in to coach and that would suit me just fine too. Think what he could teach Perk and Big Al!!

A rather far fetched option that I wouldn't mind seeing (even though I hate the Lakers) is Michael Cooper. This team needs someone to show them how to play defense and who better than one of the best one-on-one defenders of his time. He also played on some teams that were explosive offensively so I'd say he knows a thing or two about offense as well. 

Whatever the case I don't want to see another retread like some of the names that have been suggested. I'd rather have a coach that may nothave the big reputation but who understands tradition and wants to build this team into a long term success rather than win now and screw the future. All of the guys I mentioned know what it takes to win and to be a part of a dynasty from the players point of view and maybe they could give the kids we have a chance to have that same feeling.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd be okay with Westphal, Wish WE could have gotten Riley.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd pass on Pat Riley. What's he won without Magic Johnson leading his team for him? Not as much as he should have considering the talent he's had to work with, IMO. Overpaying for Walker the way he did this offseason doesn't earn him any points with me either.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

:biggrin: 
Well at least he HAS won. 
Compare his record to Doc's.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> :biggrin:
> Well at least he HAS won.
> Compare his record to Doc's.


I guess I could have phrased my earlier post better. 

As it stands it does seem to imply that I'd take Doc over Riley, but that was definitely *not* what I meant. It's just that I'd take almost any of the other coaches suggested in this thread ahead of either Doc or Pat.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Fair enough, but he also took a long hiatus from coaching. 

I could live with Van Gundy. 
I still want Michael Jordan though. 
:biggrin: :clown:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

cgcatsfan said:


> Fair enough, but he also took a long hiatus from coaching.
> 
> I could live with Van Gundy.
> I still want Michael Jordan though.
> :biggrin: :clown:


MJ is way past his prime...oh you're talking about coaching? That remains to be seen.

Great players do not always equal great coaches.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> MJ is way past his prime...oh you're talking about coaching? That remains to be seen.
> 
> Great players do not always equal great coaches.




i still wouldnt mind a way past his prime MJ playing for the celts...MJ now is still better than all but 2 of the c's...a guy can dream cant he? :biggrin:


----------

